# Someone help me! My Hedgie won't wake up!



## iwuvmydumpling (Jul 12, 2015)

My hedgie woke up a few days ago from hibernation, (We woke it up coz we were scared it was you know... dead) And today, just a few seconds ago I went to check on it, and he wasn't breathing! He had blood in where it would normally go poop, and it didn't move at all when I touched it, when it normally goes all huffy! I'm scared my baby has left! P.S I don't know what gender it is...


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm sorry but if your hedgehog isn't breathing there isn't anything can be done. If it isn't breathing, it has passed on.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Is he all balled up or laying flat? Can you move his legs or are they stiff?


----------



## iwuvmydumpling (Jul 12, 2015)

It's laying quite stiffly and it is laying flat


----------



## iwuvmydumpling (Jul 12, 2015)

his eyes are also closed, and we can move his legs but Im not sure if they're too stiff


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sorry to say but if he's laying flat and not moving then he has passed. If he was trying to hibernate again he would be balled up. I'm very sorry.


----------



## iwuvmydumpling (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for trying to help out guys...


----------



## AlternianIdiot (Dec 14, 2015)

just so you know he was a boy


----------

